# What Flux do you use?



## newbie

Hi everyone. I am looking for a good all purpose flux. There are so many out there, I can not figure out which one would be best. Any opinions?


----------



## Protech

Depends what pipe and fittings you're working on and what kind of solder you're trying to use.


----------



## plumbear

coppermate


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

​


----------



## Will

This is what I use


----------



## Redwood

I don't use flux anymore since I found this stuff...


----------



## Flyin Brian

Flux? what Flux? i use Sharkbites.....

J.W. Harris Stay - Clean


----------



## Will

https://www.buymightyputtynow.com/flare/next?rtag=mightyputty&


----------



## Plumbus

Because of the following, I use water soluable flux.

ASTM B 813 was developed by the Copper Development Association Inc. (CDA), in cooperation with the American Society of Testing and Materials (ASTM) and representatives of soldering flux manufacturing companies. CDA has received reports, from time to time, that the use of overly aggressive fluxes (or excessive application of normally acceptable fluxes) has caused pitting corrosion of soldered copper tube systems. ASTM B 813 limits the corrosivity of soldering fluxes and ensures that these fluxes are flushable in cold water, which facilitates easy removal of flux residues after installation. The use of fluxes complying with this standard should go a long way towards eliminating corrosion concerns related to soldering flux residues. However, joints made using these fluxes are not exempt from proper joint preparation according to satisfactory industry practices.

My brand of choise:


----------



## mssp

Will said:


> This is what I use


 OH yes the only way to solder. Used this for almost 25 years


----------



## newbie

I have heard of Copperbond. I have heard mixed things about it though. Is it really good?


----------



## Will

this is getting good...:jester:


----------



## Redwood

newbie said:


> I have heard of Copperbond. I have heard mixed things about it though. Is it really good?


I'm thinking this could be a signature for someone...:laughing:


----------



## chuckscott

This stuff works great! What's even better is it eliminates the need to wipe your joints because they are completely hidden and safe...:wallbash:


----------



## Redwood

When I used to solder a lot back in the days before I started using so much PEX and I remembered how to sweat pipe I used a really great flux that was made by *Poser Plumbing*. I'll look and see if I can find a link on the web for it...


----------



## Tommy plumber

Oatey #5 is excellent on repairs.


----------



## newbie

Thanks for the input. Now only have a list of about ten to look at haha!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SlickRick

I use C-flux on repairs and wash the joints off with water, and nokorode on new.


----------



## Ron

Ha, who needs flux, just bring the temp of copper up to 1981° Fahrenheit and melt the joints together. Saves money that way, oh yea that way you don't need solder either.


----------



## liquidplumber

Another vote for Nokorode


----------



## Redwood

Ron said:


> Ha, who needs flux, just bring the temp of copper up to 1981° Fahrenheit and melt the joints together. Saves money that way, oh yea that way you don't need solder either.


TIG works great for that...:thumbup:


----------



## Ron

Redwood said:


> TIG works great for that...:thumbup:


Nice clean joint there RW I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## plumber p

Flyin Brian said:


> Flux? what Flux? i use Sharkbites.....
> 
> J.W. Harris Stay - Clean


 
What do you do with DWV fittings or larger fittings?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

i pretty much use both of these


----------



## easttexasplumb

nokorode, hot weather flux. Has a higher melting point for texas summer days.


----------



## plumber666

Kester.


----------



## Flyin Brian

plumber p said:


> What do you do with DWV fittings or larger fittings?


um, are you asking about what flux i use on D.W.V. fittings?


----------



## Lifer

Flyin Brian said:


> um, are you asking about what flux i use on D.W.V. fittings?


 
Yes there are some places that still solder there drainage pipes.. As they are copper..


----------



## Flyin Brian

Lifer said:


> Yes there are some places that still solder there drainage pipes.. As they are copper..


the sharkbite statement was a joke......


i like to use as i said earlier J.W. HARRIS flux or oatey no.5


----------



## Master Mark

*the best of the best*


----------



## GREENPLUM

This is the Worlds Best Flux.


----------



## Proud Plumber

I use everflux, but keep a container of oatey number 5 in the truck for some repairs. Laco is by far the most aggressive nasty flux I have have ever worked with. It will green copper over night lol. Don't get me started on this fine little cuts you develop after a week of running copper. 

Question for my fellow plumbers- What is it with running copper all day and taste of my cigs. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## easttexasplumb

Proud Plumber said:


> I use everflux, but keep a container of oatey number 5 in the truck for some repairs. Laco is by far the most aggressive nasty flux I have have ever worked with. It will green copper over night lol. Don't get me started on this fine little cuts you develop after a week of running copper.
> 
> Question for my fellow plumbers- What is it with running copper all day and taste of my cigs. Anyone know what I am talking about?


Flux on you hands, makes cigs taste funny kinda like vanilla


----------



## Proud Plumber

easttexasplumb said:


> Flux on you hands, makes cigs taste funny kinda like vanilla


LOL yes yes I have even sensed a bit of Cocoa in there :thumbup:


----------



## sikxsevn

I use Orange-Eco, its's lead and acid free, water soluble, doesn't burn, and it smells kinda nice too


----------



## Protech

That's what happens to your nervous system when you get to much zinc chloride in your system.



Proud Plumber said:


> LOL yes yes I have even sensed a bit of Cocoa in there :thumbup:


----------



## Lifer

We use something called Griffon , it's in a blue bottle and it's a liquid not a paste . After a full day of boiler work or soldering your hands throb . It must be very high in the acidic content because it tastes terrible..

Lifer...


----------



## JK949

GREENPLUM said:


> This is the Worlds Best Flux.


That is what the shop supplies, but I'm not a fan. It seems you have to load your brush just to be sure you coated everything. Nokorode or Orange Eco coat so much better while using much less product.


----------



## no drip

I like Johnsons flux.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng

JK949 said:


> That is what the shop supplies, but I'm not a fan. It seems you have to load your brush just to be sure you coated everything. Nokorode or Orange Eco coat so much better while using much less product.


Ever flux is the worst...it greens your pipe and fittings in less than 20 mins and if you can't wipe every last splatter spot on other pipes it will eat thru and cause leaks... Nice that you don't need sand cloth with it...but way to corrosive for me to use...I like johnsons also .... but it's against code for potable work...


----------



## Tommy plumber

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> Ever flux is the worst...it greens your pipe and fittings in less than 20 mins and if you can't wipe every last splatter spot on other pipes it will eat thru and cause leaks... Nice that you don't need sand cloth with it...but way to corrosive for me to use...I like johnsons also .... but it's against code for potable work...


 



I always use sand cloth on pipe and a fitting brush on the inside of the fittings. If you don't rough-up the copper surfaces, you won't get as strong a joint, in my opinion.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Ive never had to apply large amounts of everflux to get it to work, its quite the opposite.

If you dont wipe the joint any brand flux will turn copper green 

i will sometimes use a rag with denatured alcohol to clean copper 

it might be you guys dont now how to use it correctly, yea


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng

GREENPLUM said:


> Ive never had to apply large amounts of everflux to get it to work, its quite the opposite.
> 
> If you dont wipe the joint any brand flux will turn copper green
> 
> i will sometimes use a rag with denatured alcohol to clean copper
> 
> it might be you guys dont now how to use it correctly, yea


... Ha ... I usually wipe my excess flux off the fittings before burning to avoid too much splatter or if the fittings are on vertical pipe, I tie a rag under the fitting to catch the excess once heated...then cool and wipe and good to go....

How many of you check your fittings with a mirror?


----------



## plumbrob

Oatey #5 :thumbup:


----------



## boohiney

cflux


----------



## Tommy plumber

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> ... Ha ... I usually wipe my excess flux off the fittings before burning to avoid too much splatter or if the fittings are on vertical pipe, I tie a rag under the fitting to catch the excess once heated...then cool and wipe and good to go....
> 
> How many of you check your fittings with a mirror?





When I solder some pipe where I was fighting water, or had alot of water keep running out, I use that mirror to inspect my joint. If I like what I see, then I'll turn on the water. I'd rather take my time instead of being in a rush to turn the water on and then find you have a pin-hole sized leak. Some leaks from steam are so tiny, you can't see them; but when you cup your hand around the pipe, your hand starts feeling droplets of water.


----------



## 504Plumber

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> ... Ha ... I usually wipe my excess flux off the fittings before burning to avoid too much splatter or if the fittings are on vertical pipe, I tie a rag under the fitting to catch the excess once heated...then cool and wipe and good to go....
> 
> How many of you check your fittings with a mirror?


If I run a line in a close spot or cannot see the whole joint I always check a fitting, beats the hell out of turning the water on and off multiple times.


----------



## CBP

I used to use Harris Stay-Clean, untill about 5 years ago when I had a batch that was bad. I swear, 60% of my joints leaked... and this was on a boiler job that I mostly pre-fabbed in my shop. I swear, it acted like there was water in it. Either way, I tried a handful, and settled on Nokorode.

I did come across a sample of Burnley's I picked up at a trade show, and I LOVED it! But can't find any local suppliers, and the only way the factory sold it was in the little 2oz. tins. Not practical for me, but it was a really good flux.


----------



## Ruudplumber

have had good luck with coppermate.


----------



## Widdershins

No Korrode Aqua Flux -- Because the Code (UPC) requires a water soluble flux on all potable water piping.


----------



## panther

Laco.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

This in winter, regular rest of year


----------



## love2surf927

Johnsons. http://www.johnsonmfg.com/temp/pastetif.jpg


----------



## AWWGH

Nokorode! :thumbup:


----------



## Flyguy199

Oatey #95 Tinning Flux


----------



## CTs2p2

I use SOS.. Brush in can


----------



## user2090

Recently switched to Wolverine Brass flux to go with the WB solder. Its a great combo, and I don't see a change coming anytime soon. Wish I had made the change years ago.


----------



## Boomer!

Not making fun of anyone but Tinning Flux, really ? Actually I have heard of people being asked to leave the Journey test for using it. Also one of my old co workers had an inspector fail a job for using it. I just think it makes a vertical solder joints look like an ice cream cone if it runs down the pipe.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Boomer! said:


> Not making fun of anyone but Tinning Flux, really ? Actually I have heard of people being asked to leave the Journey test for using it. Also one of my old co workers had an inspector fail a job for using it. I just think it makes a vertical solder joints look like an ice cream cone if it runs down the pipe.


 

I use the tinning flux for adhesion properties mostly. They could take the tin out and I'd still use it. 

I like the body of the paste. If you're getting streaking from the use of that product, way too much flux is being used. 


One thing I'll say that I don't say much: 


If the state of KY ever bans the use of acid based flux for copper joining methods, they'll never get me to stop. 

That water based flux is garbage and you have to get that solder to pull in between a much smaller window of temperature range, otherwise it burns up the joint from too much heat and now you've got a compromised connection.

I've used nokorode before, oatey #5 and just don't care for the body of the product in both cold and hot applications.


Flux should be used paper thin in the joining of socket to pipe installation.


----------



## Miguel

Aye!
My fave so far is Canada Metal acid paste flux but it's useless when frozen so I find myself using the liquid S-39 (forget brand but it's highly caustic). Also use SOS waterbase "greenless, smokeless" but I hate it and if any water ever contaminates it and gets mixed into the paste then you have to burn off all the steam voids it'll create in order to create a solid joint. Tried some Masters solder paste the other day. It was okay.


----------



## JPCPlumber

Nokorode and Aqua-Flux mainly.


----------



## davjowett

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
<title>solderflux-pastesolderingflux.pdf</title>
</head>
<body>
<div class="page" title="Page 1">

</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## davjowett

Well that didn't work. Utility, I use Utility flux.


----------



## swedishcharm21

Oatey #5 most applications for me.


----------



## justin

orange crush.


----------



## rjbphd

Nokorode here...


----------



## Qball415

Will said:


> This is what I use


That's all I use. After a while when it changes to a darker color I throw it out for a fresh jar.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Nokorode here...


Yea buddy. Do use the aqua type. Or the good old classic ??


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea buddy. Do use the aqua type. Or the good old classic ??


The old tried and proved classic.. I buy the large jar and then use it to refill my smaller container to keep it 'fresh' and yes, I wiped all my joints afterward.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> The old tried and proved classic.. I buy the large jar and then use it to refill my smaller container to keep it 'fresh' and yes, I wiped all my joints afterward.


I do the same. I think when it turns dark brown it's bad. I've had it where solder wouldn't take on brass but would on copper! Cuz of old flux


----------



## Nikolai

The water soluble Nokorode sucks. Original is the only way to go.


----------



## ironandfire

Good stuff. I think I like this better than Nokorode.


----------



## Drain King

Nokorode makes the cleanest beads but ever flux makes the strongest beads


----------



## Mike Jessome

Masters Flux


----------



## love2surf927

Drain King said:


> Nokorode makes the cleanest beads but ever flux makes the strongest beads


Where did you come up with this info? Ever flux=shiot.


----------



## Protech

oatey #5 water soluble


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Used to like nocorode (non water soluble) . But for many years now Ever flux


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I stopped using #95 Oatey Tinning Flux.


Started having problems like someone on here complained about. I didn't believe it until I had problems.


2 times now I've had the situation where the joint goes contaminated instantly.

I take it apart, and even though I cleaned and fluxed it well, it looks like I never touched it.


I noticed that recently that the tinning flux went from a really strong odor to an odorless product, and when it went odorless is when I had the problems with the product.


I'm using nokorode... it's decent but every now and then I have difficulty getting solder to move around. If I'm fighting water, it doesn't close up as easily as tinning flux allowed. 

I'm concerned for the many solder connections I have out there when I started having issue with the tinning flux.

When it was very odor ladened, stuff worked great.


----------



## pilot light

Masters flux


----------



## Islandviking

This is what I use 
No need to clean the pipes or fittings..
But only in big comercial buildings, the rest is usually pex or alupex


----------



## MTDUNN

I used to use Utility flux but can't find it where I live now. I like the ever flux. The jar doesn't last long but it seems to clean well. When doing large projects, I use the nokorode in the white jar it goes a long way and doesn't melt badly In hot weather. I use acetylene. I can control the bead easily and a wet cotton rag to wipe.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

If your Nokorode is dark brown, all you need to do is stir it up. If you read the side of the jar it says to stir before each use to activate it.....kinda like gatorade, but nobody ever reads the directions......

I use Aquaflux, LaCo, Oatey water soluble, and Lenox Sterling flux....whatever I can get my hands on. As long as you control the heat on the joint you're fine. Never had a problem with leaks. If there is too much water coming through, I'll use regular Nokorode or propress.

In IL and Chicago you have to use water soluble flux on the license exam. they check your flux during the exam, and then they dip the copper project in a tub of water while pressurizing it with air...makes using petroleum based flux pretty obvious.

Wiping the joint on the outside doesn't do anything for the flux that leaks into the tubing while soldering.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## pilot light

Masters!


----------



## Mississippiplum

I used some c-flux the other day and it's some pretty good stuff. Wiped the joints off with a soapy rag afterwards and haven't had any corrosion problems.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM

This is the Worlds Best Flux.


----------



## Will

GREENPLUM said:


> This is the Worlds Best Flux.


I remember trying that stuff probably 5 years ago. Haven't seen it since. I remember it being good flux.


----------



## plbgbiz

GREENPLUM said:


> This is the Worlds Best Flux.


That stuff will never work. The can is too pretty. :laughing:


----------



## U666A

Will said:


> I remember trying that stuff probably 5 years ago. Haven't seen it since. I remember it being good flux.


You just wanted it because it matches your avatar perfectly!

:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

Everflux is all around here but sucks if the slightest bit of water is in the line. I prefer old style nokorrode. If anyone wants everflux and has exhausted every means to get some in their area, let me know and I'll ship you some.


----------



## Mr. Kevin

Indie said:


> Recently switched to Wolverine Brass flux to go with the WB solder. Its a great combo, and I don't see a change coming anytime soon. Wish I had made the change years ago.


From my experience Wolverine Brass flux and solder is a 1, 2 knockout punch. As a 3rd year helper last summer I worked at Dannon Yogurt, sweat over 500 joints from 1/2" to 3" and I did not have a single leak. Time was on my side on that job though because the carpenters were behind schedule from the start so I was never rushed by my partner or general foreman. Also makes it really easy to sweat nice clean joints.


----------



## TallCoolOne

My Nokorode is liquid in the middle of the day here due to heat


----------



## cbeck

I use the nokorode Hot weather flux, or else it melts and s no good. Learned that lesson while trying to solder 2 1/2" in the middle of the night.


----------



## Qball415

cbeck said:


> I use the nokorode Hot weather flux, or else it melts and s no good. Learned that lesson while trying to solder 2 1/2" in the middle of the night.


Nokorode original is how I roll. I have seen the Hot weather by Nokorode, any difference when cooking fittings?
I just dont get my beads of solder any better looking than when I use it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

TallCoolOne said:


> My Nokorode is liquid in the middle of the day here due to heat


Hell mines liquid all summer!!!


----------



## cbeck

Qball415 said:


> Nokorode original is how I roll. I have seen the Hot weather by Nokorode, any difference when cooking fittings?
> I just dont get my beads of solder any better looking than when I use it.


Nokorode original was what I was using that one night, fairly new can, maybe one month old. Prepped all my pipe and fittings, went on well like normal. Did not matter how much heat I put on it, solder just would not take. Thought I wasn't getting enough heat because the size, changed to a larger tip, nothing. Then I tried on a 1/2" piece, nothing. Changed soldiers, nothing. After about 1 1/2 hrs and teed off like no other , realized I had the master key to the nursing home. Found the maintenance shop and was lucky to find new flux, went on like a charm. Next day in mid day heat, looked at my flux and it was almost in a liquid form. That's when I bought the HOT weather flux.


----------



## cityplumbing

Oatey #5


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Nokorode - Since 1964


----------



## Catlin987987

ironandfire said:


> Good stuff. I think I like this better than Nokorode.


By far the best!


----------



## Fast fry

*Flux*



newbie said:


> Thanks for the input. Now only have a list of about ten to look at haha!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Don t bother flux is over rated. Another money grab conspired by the local inspectors and local wholesalers


----------

